# Lab results



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry, i couldn't find the old thread so i'm making a new one. I have finally obtained all my blood test results, which i took at different intervals, some of them while being under generic synthroid. They are as follow:

1) August 2009

TSH 3.31 (0.40-5.80)

2) September 2009

FT4 0.7 (0.8-1.7)

3) October 2009

FT4 1.0 (0.8-1.7)
TSH 3.85 (0.40-5.80)

4) November 2009 (while under generic synthroid)

FT4 1.2 (0.8-1.7) 
TSH 5.35 (0.40-5.80)

5) December 2009 (after three weeks without taking synthroid, different lab)

FT3 3.71 (1.71-3.71)
FT4 1.04 (0.70-1.48)
TSH 4.6437 (0.3500-4.9400)

6) Early January 2010

Ecography of the thyroid. Everything show up normal except for the structure, which is "dishomogeneous", with some possible signs of inflammation. The doctor took a snap shot with some colored markings around the relevant areas.

7) Mid January 2010

MRI, everything shows as normal.

8) February 2010 (after taking synthroid again)

FT4 1.0 (0.8-1.7)
TSH 2.63 (0.40-5.80)

My symptoms are as follow. Its been almost five years now that i've been feeling "off". Tired, run down, a bit "foggy", memory not as good, mild cold intolerance, difficoult falling asleep, occasional constipation. Those symptoms have been relatively mild but have been growing gradually worst, until about august of last year they become bothersome enough for me to seek out some medical advice. Then, around September of last year, i've experienced swollen feet and rapid weight gain (about 22 pounds in six weeks). So far those symptoms were relatively manageable, nothing extreme. Then, around the end of October, and this is where the real problem begun, i experienced something which _might_ be referred to as "brain fog", coupled with severe memory problems. Its really hard to explain, its like the world has suddenly become less intense, as if my mind and thoughts are slowly disappearing in a dark cloud. I do not have any problems recollecting facts, and i do not experience the "tip of the tongue" phenomena which seems to be characteristic of hypothyroidism. Its just that when i try to remember something there's a dark cloud preventing me from receiving a full image of the event in question, and the intensity of the memory is proportional to the time period in which they were recorded (that is, recent memories are fainter then older ones which i acquired when my symptoms weren't as bad as they are now). Its been getting so bad right now that i cannot seem to remember almost anything even right after having experiencing the event or fact in question. I would watch a movie and then _immediately_ afterwords struggle to remember the entire film. Actually, it feels like i can't register any event at all, _even as i am experiencing them_, due to the fact my "thoughts" are just as faint as my memories. The brain fog, darkness and memory loss are the most severe symptoms i'm experiencing. Everything else has remained on mild levels. Also, my experience on synthroid has only had a marginal positive effect on most symptoms except my cognitive ones, which have grown worst at a steady rate and show no signs of stopping.

This is pretty much it. I'm currently booked for a visit to an endo, since my current doctor appears to be taking my case a bit too lightly and it seems like i'm running against the clock before my brain is completely destroyed or something. Any ideas? Suggestions? Recommendations?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

opus131,

When is your endo appointment?

I imagine they will do a full work up to get to the bottom of your symptoms. It's very hard to give opinion based on lab's run so far.

Be sure to bring what information you have to your endo appt such as past lab results which will help in determining a diagnosis.

Please keep us posted with any results you receive.

Lovlkn


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> opus131,
> 
> When is your endo appointment?


In a week. I'll provide more information when i get test results. Frankly, i'm totally confused by the high free T3 and the high TSH in the December test. How is this possible? I thought it was either one or the other.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> Sorry, i couldn't find the old thread so i'm making a new one. I have finally obtained all my blood test results, which i took at different intervals, some of them while being under generic synthroid. They are as follow:
> 
> 1) August 2009
> 
> ...


The one time you had the FT3 run, it showed at the top of the range. That is suspicious.

I think we talked before and I don't remember if I asked you but have you had any antibodies' tests done, have you had a radioactive uptake scan or even a sonogram?

Are you still taking generic Synthroid? How much are you taking per day? Have you considered taking the name brand Synthroid? To see if it makes a difference which is "usually" the case?

Did I ask you if you had ferritin checked?

Sending hugs; I know you don't feel well.

I am just glad you are seeing an endo. Hope and pray this endo knows his/her stuff.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> In a week. I'll provide more information when i get test results. Frankly, i'm totally confused by the high free T3 and the high TSH in the December test. How is this possible? I thought it was either one or the other.


We see these test results w/antibodies. There are stimulating and then there are binding and blocking antibodies to the stimulating and the autoantibodies also come into the field of play.

The "signals" are all bolixed, therefore the lab results are also.


----------

